# Medication advice please - docusol paediatric solution



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

My 17 month old has had constipation on and off for a while. She has been on lactulose daily for approx 3 months with movacol as and when needed. We've always been baffled as she was breastfed til 14.5 months and I still cook the majority of her meals from scratch. She drinks plenty of fluids (lots of wet nappies) and eats lots of fruit and veg. 

Recently, even after the above medication she hadn't passed anything for nearly a week. GP prescribed docusol and it is working much better with plenty of motions. GP has asked us to make an appointment when nearing the end of the bottle but I'm just wondering how the medication differs from lactulose and will it have any long term effects? 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi 

Lactulose is a softener - so it softens the stools by allowing them to absorb water. Docusol works in a similar way and it also stimulates the bowel so that's why you getting a good result 

It shouldn't be used long term so that's why your gp wants to see you again . This is sensible . Hope this helps 

Kev


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

Not sure why that just posted as my wife 

Kev


----------



## Mee Mee (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks - thought that was the case & glad gp not just leaving us to it

Thanks again 

J x


----------

